# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 13)



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2022)

*What’s the most ridiculous thing you have ever created?*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
Why, you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking nerf herder! ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 27, 2022)

wood , cloth, or dirt? I have made my share of wooliebuggers. No pictures and an even shorter life span.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 27, 2022)

Probably would have to be the live edge folding table. Willow slab sanded to 180 and quick coated with poly. A set of discarded folding table legs fastened to it. Set it up for a yard sale table. Didn't get back from the bank with change before the wife had sold it... go figure. The other thing the same folks bought was a cubed leyland cypress stump sanded, with no finish. I simply clipped the multiple trunks to leave trunk growth direction visible but create a neat square base for a small glass tabletop. 
Currently under consideration is a 15 to 20 branched leyland stump as a coffee table base. I may have to drop a few stuffed animals in it for interest...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 27, 2022)

My daughter!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 27, 2022)

A 4" long, green, slimy, hairy booger.
I had a severe sinus infection about 30 years ago.
My face swelled up on the right side until my eye was closed.
I couldn't take it any more, so I started digging around.
I pulled this ungodly thing out of my nose & my nose started draining green & gray pus.
It yanked all the hair out of my nose when it came. Brought tears to my eyes.
About a qt. of pus came out, my eye opened up, & it burned like hell every breath I took.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2022)

Eeewww, that's just gross!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 27, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> wood , cloth, or dirt? I have made my share of wooliebuggers. No pictures and an even shorter life span.


There's no such thing as a bad woollybugger. But... I used to hang out in a little local fly shop in St Louis. Tommy kept a round, claw foot table in the shop with 3 or 4 tying vices set up. People could try them out along with various tying tools, etc. If you were having trouble with a particular fly you could drop in and someone would help you out. The table top was completely hidden under a pile of tying materials. Regulars would often come in, grab a cup of coffee from the pot in the corner or a beer out of the fridge downstairs, and tie up something while Tommy tried to sell us stuff we didn't need or want. Finding what you were looking for was always a scavenger hunt, punctuated by cries of "Hey, I've been looking for this" and "Look what I found". One lazy afternoon several of us were sitting around wasting time and decided to have a tying contest - but you could only use what you found on the floor under the tying table, which included the hook you chose. I remember a size 16 psycho-rainbow-dust bunny spinner with a trailing shuck made from what was probably shredded packing tape, tied on a size 2, 6X long shank Carrie Stevens streamer hook.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2022)

Children. What was I thinking. Most expensive thing I created. We are preparing for June wedding. What the hell. I am retired....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2022)

Ok I just came up with one, a spud gun! It could shoot a potato over 300 yards.  Don't have any pics, was a long time ago. Made it out of pvc pipe and a barbecue igniter, hairspray was the propellant. Just ridiculous but fun. I shot a potato through a 1/4 sheet of plywood.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok I just came up with one, a spud gun! It could shoot a potato over 300 yards.  Don't have any pics, was a long time ago. Made it out of pvc pipe and a barbecue igniter, hairspray was the propellant. Just ridiculous but fun. I shot a potato through a 1/4 sheet of plywood.


One son takes kids same place every year to get pumpkins. Pumpkin field owner had a whimpy little pumpkin gun that would lob a pumpkin about 75 feet but was working on a far better one. It's maiden shot ended with him needing to repair his neighbors barn roof. Luckily the neighbor was a good friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 29, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok I just came up with one, a spud gun! It could shoot a potato over 300 yards.  Don't have any pics, was a long time ago. Made it out of pvc pipe and a barbecue igniter, hairspray was the propellant. Just ridiculous but fun. I shot a potato through a 1/4 sheet of plywood.


Aqua-net was the best...

One of my genius moves was to wad up a pair of socks and shoot them at the owner. He was maybe 50 feet away, about half way the socks ignited. They were in total flame when they wrapped around the other kids face. The polyester hardened instantly, burning and scorching his scalp, face and forehead. When we cut the one off, he lost lots of hair, most of an eye brow. He was pissed. He was a bit blistered the next morning. Kind of glad he didn't kill me while I was sleeping. Turns out he only packed one pair so tried wearing them the next day. Camping as kids was always an adventure. Now days it would have ended that night and lawyers would be destroying families within hours. On the flip side, today there would more likely be an adult along as well.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RJBud1 (Mar 30, 2022)

Drill press milling machine. 

Some people gamble in the casino, others in the shop...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 30, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Aqua-net was the best...
> 
> One of my genius moves was to wad up a pair of socks and shoot them at the owner. He was maybe 50 feet away, about half way the socks ignited. They were in total flame when they wrapped around the other kids face. The polyester hardened instantly, burning and scorching his scalp, face and forehead. When we cut the one off, he lost lots of hair, most of an eye brow. He was pissed. He was a bit blistered the next morning. Kind of glad he didn't kill me while I was sleeping. Turns out he only packed one pair so tried wearing them the next day. Camping as kids was always an adventure. Now days it would have ended that night and lawyers would be destroying families within hours. On the flip side, today there would more likely be an adult along as well.


I put the laugh emoji, not really funny, but yet it is................. first time I finally saw a potato gun first hand (knew about them from Dave Barry article) they were using Aqua-Net. My first thought was "....and women spray how much of this stuff on their hair and then bend over a hot stove cooking bacon................."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 30, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ok I just came up with one, a spud gun! It could shoot a potato over 300 yards.  Don't have any pics, was a long time ago. Made it out of pvc pipe and a barbecue igniter, hairspray was the propellant. Just ridiculous but fun. I shot a potato through a 1/4 sheet of plywood.


I made one too. The rest of the story is classified.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

